# Buy It for Life garden tools



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Razor-Back markets their tools as: Tools Built for a Lifetime of Tough Jobs. Well... their fiberglass handle broke and the warranty is only 90 days.

Lowe's Kobolt steel series tools offer a lifetime warranty. This is my second shovel that has bent, I received a lot of attitude the last time I replaced it, and now I want to be done wasting my time.

What brand(s) would you recommend for the following tools:
digging shovel
transfer shovel
trenching shovel
spade / border edger
1" and 2" ratcheting loopers

Radius Garden has well rated tools but I also notice a good quantity of them have double digit negative reviews.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Wolverine makes high quality garden tools.
http://www.wolverinetoolsonline.com/index.php?cPath=2924_2929


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

It didn't make your short list of tools, but anyone looking for buy it for life garden trowels, this is what you want.

https://wilcoxallpro.com/t/trowels


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone else reading and in search of quality tools I ran across King of Spades: http://www.wwmfg.com/

So far reviews are all mostly excellent with very few negative reviews.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just received my spare from KOS today, actually. Will let you know how it goes. Plan on defining my beds soon.

It's supposed to be great. Should be for the price. We'll see.

Edit: Felco makes great hand pruners. I'm sure their loppers fit the bill.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Why do companies that make high quality products at low volumes always have terrible websites...? (At least on mobile)


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

seebryango said:


> Why do companies that make high quality products at low volumes always have terrible websites...? (At least on mobile)


I always run into the most creative people who pour their energy into product design and build production. They gather their joy from the task and not from the business aspect.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

My Lowes wheelbarrow is supposed to have a lifetime warranty if I remember correctly. It's only 5 years old but the tub is cracking around a bolt and the steel supports up front are bent. I think it cost around 100 bucks. I have been debating what to do because I really can't stand getting attitude in a store when I return something. I'm one of those people who never returns anything. Wrong order at the restaurant? I'll usually just eat it. When I finally do return something it's always a hassle. It drives me nuts

Edit. Just checked the website. Only a 90 day warranty. Lots of bad reviews


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just got my wolverine spade in on Friday. They could offer a 500 year warranty on that thing and never have to worry about honoring it. When all of civilization has ended, my Wolverine shovel will remain.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

First and foremost, I buy nothing at big box stores. Price point products are never going to stand the test of time. With that said, for shovels, rakes, pruners, and the like, I have had good luck with Corona found at Site One. These are pro series, not the ones they market to the big box stores. For a wheelbarrow, it is hard to beat a contractor grade Jackson. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> First and foremost, I buy nothing at big box stores. Price point products are never going to stand the test of time. With that said, for shovels, rakes, pruners, and the like, I have had good luck with Corona found at Site One. These are pro series, not the ones they market to the big box stores. For a wheelbarrow, it is hard to beat a contractor grade Jackson. Buy once, cry once.


Excellent thought... I am going to checkout SiteOne and Ewing today.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost, I buy nothing at big box stores. Price point products are never going to stand the test of time. With that said, for shovels, rakes, pruners, and the like, I have had good luck with Corona found at Site One. These are pro series, not the ones they market to the big box stores. For a wheelbarrow, it is hard to beat a contractor grade Jackson. Buy once, cry once.
> ...


If you haven't already, you may consider opening a "cash" account. With that, you'll get contractor pricing on everything bought there. We had the HOA open an account so the one account covered anyone and everyone living here rather than a account for every homeowner that wanted one. The savings are substantial.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Razor-Back markets their tools as: Tools Built for a Lifetime of Tough Jobs. Well... their fiberglass handle broke and the warranty is only 90 days.
> 
> Lowe's Kobolt steel series tools offer a lifetime warranty. This is my second shovel that has bent, I received a lot of attitude the last time I replaced it, and now I want to be done wasting my time.
> 
> ...


KIng of spades hands down the best spade out there.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> Bermuda_Triangle said:
> 
> 
> > Razor-Back markets their tools as: Tools Built for a Lifetime of Tough Jobs. Well... their fiberglass handle broke and the warranty is only 90 days.
> ...


I just used mine last night and this morning. Thing is an absolute beast. Rips right through even thick roots. Great tool for creating live edges.


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Razor-Back markets their tools as: Tools Built for a Lifetime of Tough Jobs. Well... their fiberglass handle broke and the warranty is only 90 days.
> 
> Lowe's Kobolt steel series tools offer a lifetime warranty. This is my second shovel that has bent, I received a lot of attitude the last time I replaced it, and now I want to be done wasting my time.
> 
> ...


Over all I am not a tool fanatic. I am a tradesman and tools generally ar just to make a living with. The exception to this is some specialty bicycle tools tools that I use for guns and sewing machines and my gardening tools . I have a decent Hulu hoe and I have a SHW (German made) chopper/row maker hoe . This is a very nice tool , but it's only 3" wide . I found a company in the US that makes garden hoes from used disc blades after looking at there stuff and reviews across the web I ordered one of their garden hoes the company is Rogue and I ordered their model 70G . By the time it gets here it should be dry enough to try it out in the garden


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

best not made in china trowel I ever had. Hardened steel...Dewit brand
I like the idea of this thread......


----------

